# Need ideas for a new front bumper after my GTR bumper broke



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i am looking for an after market front bumper to replace my cracked front bumper (GTR Kit Erebuni).
The kit that is on my car right now is the Erebuni GTR kit which is made of polyurethane, I've had the kit for about 3-4 years and the front bumper as well as the rest of the kit have taken some pretty heavy abuse since my car is lowered 2.4" in the front and 1.1" in rear.

I broke my front 2 - 17" rims and had to replace em temporarily with my old 13" ones so the car sits even lower than before, during this winter ...my front bumper hit a pile of frozen snow and got cracked in half (on the bottom as you can see) also, the next day when i was backing up from a driveway the bumper got caught on some more frozen snow and got ripped out from the mounting points from both fenders.



















































































So.. now that i have said that, what i am looking for an after market bumper, polyurethane would be preffered but supposidtly Erebuni has stopped making the kit or at least thats what ive been told.
Ive been looking at some bumpers and i would love to have the Extreme Dimension's R33 front bumper which supposedly is made of DuraFlex which supposed to be more flexiable than just plain fiberglass. 








Does anyone know how low the bumper actually sits off the ground or if it has a removable lip like VIS Omega front used to have?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that is the VIS one they just used the picture.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

Try these guys out there body kits are nearly indestructable
:RIFT041.COM:: Auto Spoilers/Fenders/Hoods/BodyKits/












YouTube - Unbreakable VFiber Auto Bumper (www.drift041.com) Part 1

YouTube - Unbreakable VFiber Auto Bumper (www.drift041.com) Part 2


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow that some impressive body kits there.


----------

